# Hello, i'm a newbie!



## Starlight express

Hi to everyone here!  My name is Estelle and i'm recently single again and decided it's time to have some fun  I've always loved the TT so i'm saving up some pennies to buy one. I've had my own private plate on retention for about 6 years now so think its time i got myself a sparkly motor to stick it on! I currently drive a company car  and have recently sold my motorbike (after a couple of friends had nasty accidents its put me off somewhat) so will be sticking to four wheels from now on.


----------



## W7 PMC

I'm in a severe state of shock.

A young lady has posted on the Forum & stated she's single & looks bonny & no-one has posted a reply in over 30mins.

Is everyone out tonight or asleep.

If she'd posted in the main TT room, their would have been a stampede (that being a totally non sexist quote) :wink:

Welcome & enjoy the ever so slightly mad house.

Ps. What kind of motorbike did you own/ride?? I went through the same process & after losing a few friends a couple of years ago  , decided to get out of biking for a few years.


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> I'm in a severe state of shock.
> 
> A young lady has posted on the Forum & stated she's single & looks bonny & no-one has posted a reply in over 30mins.
> 
> Is everyone out tonight or asleep.
> 
> If she'd posted in the main TT room, their would have been a stampede (that being a totally non sexist quote) :wink:
> 
> Welcome & enjoy the ever so slightly mad house.


Bonny? Christ, Paul, have you any idea what century this is?


----------



## Starlight express

Thanks and hello Paul! Was beginnig to think i was invisible! :wink: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a severe state of shock.
> 
> A young lady has posted on the Forum & stated she's single & looks bonny & no-one has posted a reply in over 30mins.
> 
> Is everyone out tonight or asleep.
> 
> If she'd posted in the main TT room, their would have been a stampede (that being a totally non sexist quote) :wink:
> 
> Welcome & enjoy the ever so slightly mad house.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonny? Christ, Paul, have you any idea what century this is?
Click to expand...

That's the thing Tim, i actually thought for a good few minutes as to the most appropriate term, as many are now seen as inappropriate & given she's as yet a newbie i thought tactful & polite were the best approach


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a severe state of shock.
> 
> A young lady has posted on the Forum & stated she's single & looks bonny & no-one has posted a reply in over 30mins.
> 
> Is everyone out tonight or asleep.
> 
> If she'd posted in the main TT room, their would have been a stampede (that being a totally non sexist quote) :wink:
> 
> Welcome & enjoy the ever so slightly mad house.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonny? Christ, Paul, have you any idea what century this is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the thing Tim, i actually thought for a good few minutes as to the most appropriate term, as many are now seen as inappropriate & given she's as yet a newbie i thought tactful & polite were the best approach
Click to expand...

Righto, thought you'd turned Scottish or something. :lol:


----------



## Starlight express

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a severe state of shock.
> 
> A young lady has posted on the Forum & stated she's single & looks bonny & no-one has posted a reply in over 30mins.
> 
> Is everyone out tonight or asleep.
> 
> If she'd posted in the main TT room, their would have been a stampede (that being a totally non sexist quote) :wink:
> 
> Welcome & enjoy the ever so slightly mad house.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonny? Christ, Paul, have you any idea what century this is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the thing Tim, i actually thought for a good few minutes as to the most appropriate term, as many are now seen as inappropriate & given she's as yet a newbie i thought tactful & polite were the best approach
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: Don't think i've ever been referred to as bonny before!


----------



## nutts

Welcome Estelle, 

I'll just give you one word of advice... run away now and be quick about it! :roll: 

Btw I know it's unusual, but I agree with Tim... What century were you born in Paul? :roll: 

Estelle seems damn hot to me... 8) "bonny" doesn't seem the right adjective to me :roll:

And for obvious reasons, I will be editing my post before Friday evening


----------



## jampott

nutts said:


> Welcome Estelle,
> 
> I'll just give you one word of advice... run away now and be quick about it! :roll:
> 
> Btw I know it's unusual, but I agree with Tim... What century were you born in Paul? :roll:
> 
> Estelle seems damn hot to me... 8) "bonny" doesn't seem the right adjective to me :roll:
> 
> And for obvious reasons, I will be editing my post before Friday evening


Its a shame you've permissions that allow you to modify mine, too...


----------



## W7 PMC

Starlight express said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a severe state of shock.
> 
> A young lady has posted on the Forum & stated she's single & looks bonny & no-one has posted a reply in over 30mins.
> 
> Is everyone out tonight or asleep.
> 
> If she'd posted in the main TT room, their would have been a stampede (that being a totally non sexist quote) :wink:
> 
> Welcome & enjoy the ever so slightly mad house.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonny? Christ, Paul, have you any idea what century this is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the thing Tim, i actually thought for a good few minutes as to the most appropriate term, as many are now seen as inappropriate & given she's as yet a newbie i thought tactful & polite were the best approach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Don't think i've ever been referred to as bonny before!
Click to expand...

It's a compliment & was certainly meant as such :-*

Still shocked that of the few thousand ******** members, only me & Tim have picked up on this thread. maybe all the hairdresser types are now on "the other bus"  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess

Welcome to the Forum! 

Hope to see you in a TT soon!! :wink:

And yes you are HOT!!!! Bonny indeed?!?!?! :roll: :? :wink:


----------



## Starlight express

W7 PMC said:


> I'm in a severe state of shock.
> 
> A young lady has posted on the Forum & stated she's single & looks bonny & no-one has posted a reply in over 30mins.
> 
> Is everyone out tonight or asleep.
> 
> If she'd posted in the main TT room, their would have been a stampede (that being a totally non sexist quote) :wink:
> 
> Welcome & enjoy the ever so slightly mad house.
> 
> Ps. What kind of motorbike did you own/ride?? I went through the same process & after losing a few friends a couple of years ago  , decided to get out of biking for a few years.


I used to have a Kawasaki GPZ500


----------



## W7 PMC

nutts said:


> Welcome Estelle,
> 
> I'll just give you one word of advice... run away now and be quick about it! :roll:
> 
> Btw I know it's unusual, but I agree with Tim... What century were you born in Paul? :roll:
> 
> Estelle seems damn hot to me... 8) "bonny" doesn't seem the right adjective to me :roll:
> 
> And for obvious reasons, I will be editing my post before Friday evening


Told you, here they come.

The term bonny is a pleasantry & far more polite than Damn Hot (some people just have no manners).

As for running away & hiding, now would be a good time Estelle :lol: 8)


----------



## Starlight express

Being called damn hot isn't offensive, bring it on!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

Starlight express said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a severe state of shock.
> 
> A young lady has posted on the Forum & stated she's single & looks bonny & no-one has posted a reply in over 30mins.
> 
> Is everyone out tonight or asleep.
> 
> If she'd posted in the main TT room, their would have been a stampede (that being a totally non sexist quote) :wink:
> 
> Welcome & enjoy the ever so slightly mad house.
> 
> Ps. What kind of motorbike did you own/ride?? I went through the same process & after losing a few friends a couple of years ago  , decided to get out of biking for a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a Kawasaki GPZ500
Click to expand...

Niiiice & I'll stoop to Mark's level that Damn Hot would probably now be suitable. It's the lady straddling powerful machinery, as bonny just does not quite cut it.

In fact replace bonny all over this thread with Damn Hot. You'll ever so quickly not be a Newbie & i'll go with the flow :wink:

Prepare for a possible longest thread. This one could last a while :wink: (it's got legs :wink: ).


----------



## Multiprocess

Starlight express said:


> Being called damn hot isn't offensive, bring it on!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sounds like you are going to have some great fun on here!!

As you say "Bring it on!" :wink: :wink:


----------



## clived

nutts said:


> Welcome Estelle,
> 
> I'll just give you one word of advice... run away now and be quick about it! :roll:
> 
> Btw I know it's unusual, but I agree with Tim... What century were you born in Paul? :roll:
> 
> Estelle seems damn hot to me... 8) "bonny" doesn't seem the right adjective to me :roll:
> 
> And for obvious reasons, I will be editing my post before Friday evening


Not if I move it to the MkII forum by accident. ;-)

Of course, if everyone keeps quoting you, it will be a right pain in the arse for you anyway! 

Oh and hi Estelle. To be as euphemistic as possible, nice bunnies, do you breed?


----------



## nutts

clived said:


> Not if I move it to the MkII forum by accident. ;-)


You wouldn't :roll: by the way that ISN'T a dare! 

even if I had the energy... I'm not sure I could keep up with the constant quoting, so I'm more than likely screwed :lol:


----------



## Lisa.

Hi Estelle and welcome to the forum


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Welcome to the forum, Estelle. 

If you keep posting 'racy' pics like those, you could become one popular lady on here. :lol: :wink:


----------



## jonah

supprised the duck hasn't appeared yet :wink:

Hi Estelle i would of posted sooner but was busy buying a laptop. welcome to the mad house and watch out for the singletons :wink:

Jonah


----------



## Hev

you can smell their hormones flowing .............  :lol:

Welcome (again) 

Hev x


----------



## Dotti

Hello Estelle and welcome


----------



## Starlight express

clived said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Estelle,
> 
> I'll just give you one word of advice... run away now and be quick about it! :roll:
> 
> Btw I know it's unusual, but I agree with Tim... What century were you born in Paul? :roll:
> 
> Estelle seems damn hot to me... 8) "bonny" doesn't seem the right adjective to me :roll:
> 
> And for obvious reasons, I will be editing my post before Friday evening
> 
> 
> 
> Not if I move it to the MkII forum by accident. ;-)
> 
> Of course, if everyone keeps quoting you, it will be a right pain in the arse for you anyway!
> 
> Oh and hi Estelle. To be as euphemistic as possible, nice bunnies, do you breed?
Click to expand...

erm.. how did you know about my rabbit fetish?


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue

Welcome 

Treating yourself to a TT is the best way to cheer yourself up after a break-upâ€¦worked for me


----------



## Starlight express

Orange&Blue said:


> Welcome
> 
> Treating yourself to a TT is the best way to cheer yourself up after a break-upâ€¦worked for me


especially if i 'run' into my ex while driving it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dee

jonah said:


> supprised the duck hasn't appeared yet :wink:


he's already on the way over to Leicestershire :roll:

welcome Estelle - you really dont know what it is you are about to start - good luck :wink: :lol:


----------



## Nem

Welcome indeed.

If you wanted to come along to the East Mids meet up next month you're more than welcome, we'll do our best with any questions you may have if you've not got a car by then. Gives you a chance to have a look at a few and what the options are in the flesh.

I'll let you know the dates when it gets sorted out if you are interested.

Nick


----------



## genocidalduck

jonah said:


> supprised the duck hasn't appeared yet :wink:
> 
> Hi Estelle i would of posted sooner but was busy buying a laptop. welcome to the mad house and watch out for the singletons :wink:
> 
> Jonah


Bloody stuck at work :x Miss all the good stuff as per usual :roll:

Anyway

Welcome Estelle...Your picture has the qualities that delight the senses, especially the sense of sight :wink: Just doubt you will find a TT as beautiful  (Never used that line before  )....I'm just messing. I'm not that much of a creep really...Well actually i am. But it isnt my fault.  

However seeing the pic of you and your bike. I won't stand any chance as i couldnt possibly match that sort of power :wink: 

Sorry i'm horny


----------



## johnnyboy

Steady Duck i think i am the only one here just now :lol: :lol: :lol: bloody working :?  :? and looking at a chopper...... :roll: an American chopper. And welcome Estelle


----------



## genocidalduck

johnnyboy said:


> Steady Duck i think i am the only one here just now :lol: :lol: :lol: bloody working :?  :?


I've not long finished. The drunks were out late for a Monday night :roll:


----------



## johnnyboy

I finish at 6.00


----------



## genocidalduck

johnnyboy said:


> I finish at 6.00


Two more hours to go  ...I'm off to bed got to get up early. I pulled into Tesco on the way home to grab abit of shopping whilst there. Some b'stard pulled out of a parking space ran over a bottle of oil which burst and now my car has oil sprayed from bumper to bumper :x


----------



## johnnyboy

Barstewards you never know maybe Jac in a box can stop past your place


----------



## BAMTT

Starlight express said:


> Orange&Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> Treating yourself to a TT is the best way to cheer yourself up after a break-upâ€¦worked for me
> 
> 
> 
> especially if i 'run' into my ex while driving it! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Or run over whichever you prefer :lol: Oh and welcome BTW


----------



## garyc

Hi Colin. :wink:


----------



## clived

Starlight express said:


> erm.. how did you know about my rabbit fetish?


It's those floppy ears you wear....


----------



## Multiprocess

A rabbit is a girl's best friend!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## head_ed

Hi Estelle,

Welcome to the mayhem! :roll:


----------



## BAMTT

Multiprocess said:


> A rabbit is a girl's best friend!! :lol: :wink:


We know what sky channels you've been watching :wink: :lol:


----------



## was

welcome to the forum Estelle [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## aidb

Welcome to the forum. 

As you can see, we're (usually) a friendly bunch.


----------



## Starlight express

clived said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> erm.. how did you know about my rabbit fetish?
> 
> 
> 
> It's those floppy ears you wear....
Click to expand...

I can't see any floppy ears...i'm confused now


----------



## NaughTTy

to the forum Estelle.

Seeing as though all the raging hormones have already taken over the rest of the forum, may I be the first to point you in the direction of joining the TT Owners Club (Chairman and Vice Chairman seemed to have negleted to mention it :roll: ) (click my sig pic below) You don't have to own a TT to join so feel free to apply before you get one :wink:

Hope you manage to get your TT soon.

BTW - they are right though....Damn hot







:wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

A pretty face and we all turn into dogs on heat :roll:


----------



## aidb

Starlight express said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> erm.. how did you know about my rabbit fetish?
> 
> 
> 
> It's those floppy ears you wear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't see any floppy ears...i'm confused now
Click to expand...

I think Clive's refering to the two white oval objects behind you on your avatar. Look a bit like oars.


----------



## Starlight express

aidb said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> erm.. how did you know about my rabbit fetish?
> 
> 
> 
> It's those floppy ears you wear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't see any floppy ears...i'm confused now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Clive's refering to the two white oval objects behind you on your avatar. Look a bit like oars.
Click to expand...

erm.. that'll be the window frame behind me! Think he might have been googling me! :roll: 
Yes i have 4 pet rabbits and no i don't breed them, am totally against breeding animals while the RSPCA are putting healthy animals to sleep


----------



## Sim

Welcome and great thread :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT

Starlight express said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> erm.. how did you know about my rabbit fetish?
> 
> 
> 
> It's those floppy ears you wear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't see any floppy ears...i'm confused now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Clive's refering to the two white oval objects behind you on your avatar. Look a bit like oars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> erm.. that'll be the window frame behind me! Think he might have been googling me! :roll:
> Yes i have 4 pet rabbits and no i don't breed them, am totally against breeding animals while the RSPCA are putting healthy animals to sleep
Click to expand...

Stalker I doubt it was a google though


----------



## Starlight express

BAMTT said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> erm.. how did you know about my rabbit fetish?
> 
> 
> 
> It's those floppy ears you wear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't see any floppy ears...i'm confused now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Clive's refering to the two white oval objects behind you on your avatar. Look a bit like oars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> erm.. that'll be the window frame behind me! Think he might have been googling me! :roll:
> Yes i have 4 pet rabbits and no i don't breed them, am totally against breeding animals while the RSPCA are putting healthy animals to sleep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stalker I doubt it was a google though
Click to expand...


----------



## A11XLG

i said hello in your other post but thought it's only right to say hello here :lol:

so HELLO and enjoy your stay


----------



## John C

We're amazingly virile for a bunch of gay hairdressers don't you think?

Welcome


----------



## Starlight express

jacTT225 said:


> We're amazingly virile for a bunch of gay hairdressers don't you think?
> 
> Welcome


Thats one word for it! I'm disappointed no ones offered me a ride yet though :wink: :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT

Starlight express said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're amazingly virile for a bunch of gay hairdressers don't you think?
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one word for it! I'm disappointed no ones offered me a ride yet though :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

ME ME ME!!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Soulctrla

Ill give you a ride !!!


----------



## Sim

I might let you give me a ride :wink:


----------



## thehornster

Hello and welcome Estelle!  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

Starlight express said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're amazingly virile for a bunch of gay hairdressers don't you think?
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one word for it! I'm disappointed no ones offered me a ride yet though :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Only if you promise not to scream


----------



## Multiprocess

genocidalduck said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're amazingly virile for a bunch of gay hairdressers don't you think?
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one word for it! I'm disappointed no ones offered me a ride yet though :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you promise not to scream
Click to expand...

Only if you promise TOO scream!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## garyc

Keep some poise and dignity chaps - these two newbie nubiles just might not actually be what what they first appear to be.

All that slavering...


----------



## thehornster

garyc said:


> Keep some poise and dignity chaps - these two newbie nubiles just might not actually be what what they first appear to be.
> 
> All that slavering...


God yeah could be Derek from london really....   .... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Starlight express

garyc said:


> Keep some poise and dignity chaps - these two newbie nubiles just might not actually be what what they first appear to be.
> 
> All that slavering...


Now that would be funny! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I can assure you that i'm all woman though and that is definately me in the picture


----------



## garyc

Starlight express said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep some poise and dignity chaps - these two newbie nubiles just might not actually be what what they first appear to be.
> 
> All that slavering...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would be funny! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I can assure you that i'm all woman though and that is definately me in the picture
Click to expand...

Well the sig pic is lovely. So enjoy yourself here. :wink:


----------



## thehornster

garyc said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep some poise and dignity chaps - these two newbie nubiles just might not actually be what what they first appear to be.
> 
> All that slavering...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would be funny! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I can assure you that i'm all woman though and that is definately me in the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the sig pic is lovely. So enjoy yourself here. :wink:
Click to expand...

She has a cute pair of bunnies too :roll: :wink:


----------



## dee

Starlight express said:


> I can assure you that i'm all woman though and that is definately me in the picture


sorry, need more photos


----------



## BAMTT

thehornster said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep some poise and dignity chaps - these two newbie nubiles just might not actually be what what they first appear to be.
> 
> All that slavering...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would be funny! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I can assure you that i'm all woman though and that is definately me in the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the sig pic is lovely. So enjoy yourself here. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has a cute pair of bunnies too :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Another stalker :wink:


----------



## Starlight express

thehornster said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep some poise and dignity chaps - these two newbie nubiles just might not actually be what what they first appear to be.
> 
> All that slavering...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would be funny! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I can assure you that i'm all woman though and that is definately me in the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the sig pic is lovely. So enjoy yourself here. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has a cute pair of bunnies too :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Thats naughty, stop pinching my photo's! :wink:


----------



## thehornster

Starlight express said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep some poise and dignity chaps - these two newbie nubiles just might not actually be what what they first appear to be.
> 
> All that slavering...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would be funny! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I can assure you that i'm all woman though and that is definately me in the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the sig pic is lovely. So enjoy yourself here. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has a cute pair of bunnies too :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats naughty, stop pinching my photo's! :wink:
Click to expand...

Sorry ....i'm a bad bad boy!!!

Much punishment is needed i think


----------



## tj

I'm surprised V hasn't introduced himself yet :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast

Welcome aboard! If you get a TT and I see you around Leicester I'll be sure to flash! ( my lights :wink: )


----------



## Dotti

thehornster said:


>


The one on top needs a shave :wink: .


----------



## Soulctrla

the rabbit on top has a fringe like David Beckham

Muahahah -


----------



## Sim

The one on top is going at it like a.... well a rabbit :lol:


----------



## vlastan

tj said:


> I'm surprised V hasn't introduced himself yet :lol:


Who is V? 

I am busy chasing Swedish women in Stockholm. No time for British girls till I return! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

V - you've let me down. Always time to chase women regardless of where you or they are get a grip - we know you want to.


----------



## vlastan

Hey Tosh...I am trying to be fair to you and give you a chance as well!  :wink: :-*

Estelle...if you don't like Toshiba...you are welcome to visit me in Stockholm. :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Guys, all of you put your piccies up then so she can see you all and take her pick  :wink: .


----------



## thehornster

Dotti said:


> Guys, all of you put your piccies up then so she can see you all and take her pick  :wink: .


O alright then,but ive gone down hill a bit since this was taken two years ago. :?


----------



## vlastan

thehornster said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, all of you put your piccies up then so she can see you all and take her pick  :wink: .
> 
> 
> 
> O alright then,but ive gone down hill a bit since this was taken two years ago. :?
Click to expand...

More downhill than this?    Your underpants are so flat already...little boy! :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast

Who can resist a baby face?..


----------



## W7 PMC

Been away for 2 days (the F1 was awesome so cheers Paul) & not that much has happened. A few horny soldiers have crawled over to take a look :wink: but not the depravity i expected. Maybe that's a sign of things to come.

Only at 8 pages as well, i had money the thread would be well into double figures.

Hello again.


----------



## Lisa.

W7 PMC said:


> Been away for 2 days (the F1 was awesome so cheers Paul) & not that much has happened. A few horny soldiers have crawled over to take a look :wink: but not the depravity i expected. Maybe that's a sign of things to come.
> 
> Only at 8 pages as well, i had money the thread would be well into double figures.
> 
> Hello again.


2 days away and you were thinking about the new girl on the forum ? :roll: :twisted:

Go do the right thing and give Judith and Josh some of your time instead. Bad man


----------



## W7 PMC

Lisa. said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been away for 2 days (the F1 was awesome so cheers Paul) & not that much has happened. A few horny soldiers have crawled over to take a look :wink: but not the depravity i expected. Maybe that's a sign of things to come.
> 
> Only at 8 pages as well, i had money the thread would be well into double figures.
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days away and you were thinking about the new girl on the forum ? :roll: :twisted:
> 
> Go do the right thing and give Judith and Josh some of your time instead. Bad man
Click to expand...

Don't shout at me, just doing the right thing. As i was with some of the TTOC members today, someone brought this thread up & i reckoned it would have defo gone into double figures but it's remained tame (kinda).

Talk about a grass, have a dig at your old man & don't take it out on me :lol: :lol:

Ps. The missus is shopping (no surprise their & no doubt maxxing my cards again & Joshua is at the childminders so all the time is mine :-* )


----------



## vlastan

W7 PMC said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been away for 2 days (the F1 was awesome so cheers Paul) & not that much has happened. A few horny soldiers have crawled over to take a look :wink: but not the depravity i expected. Maybe that's a sign of things to come.
> 
> Only at 8 pages as well, i had money the thread would be well into double figures.
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days away and you were thinking about the new girl on the forum ? :roll: :twisted:
> 
> Go do the right thing and give Judith and Josh some of your time instead. Bad man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't shout at me, just doing the right thing. As i was with some of the TTOC members today, someone brought this thread up & i reckoned it would have defo gone into double figures but it's remained tame (kinda).
> 
> Talk about a grass, have a dig at your old man & don't take it out on me :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ps. The missus is shopping (no surprise their & no doubt maxxing my cards again & Joshua is at the childminders so all the time is mine :-* )
Click to expand...

I think you are trying to push this to double figures so you win the bet!! :wink:


----------



## Lisa.

W7 PMC said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been away for 2 days (the F1 was awesome so cheers Paul) & not that much has happened. A few horny soldiers have crawled over to take a look :wink: but not the depravity i expected. Maybe that's a sign of things to come.
> 
> Only at 8 pages as well, i had money the thread would be well into double figures.
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days away and you were thinking about the new girl on the forum ? :roll: :twisted:
> 
> Go do the right thing and give Judith and Josh some of your time instead. Bad man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't shout at me, just doing the right thing. As i was with some of the TTOC members today, someone brought this thread up & i reckoned it would have defo gone into double figures but it's remained tame (kinda).
> 
> Talk about a grass, have a dig at your old man & don't take it out on me :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ps. The missus is shopping (no surprise their & no doubt maxxing my cards again & Joshua is at the childminders so all the time is mine :-* )
Click to expand...

Have a dig at the old man? I don't have an old man!


----------



## thehornster

vlastan said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, all of you put your piccies up then so she can see you all and take her pick  :wink: .
> 
> 
> 
> O alright then,but ive gone down hill a bit since this was taken two years ago. :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More downhill than this?    Your underpants are so flat already...little boy! :lol:
Click to expand...

It was very very very cold that day!!   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

Lisa. said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been away for 2 days (the F1 was awesome so cheers Paul) & not that much has happened. A few horny soldiers have crawled over to take a look :wink: but not the depravity i expected. Maybe that's a sign of things to come.
> 
> Only at 8 pages as well, i had money the thread would be well into double figures.
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days away and you were thinking about the new girl on the forum ? :roll: :twisted:
> 
> Go do the right thing and give Judith and Josh some of your time instead. Bad man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't shout at me, just doing the right thing. As i was with some of the TTOC members today, someone brought this thread up & i reckoned it would have defo gone into double figures but it's remained tame (kinda).
> 
> Talk about a grass, have a dig at your old man & don't take it out on me :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ps. The missus is shopping (no surprise their & no doubt maxxing my cards again & Joshua is at the childminders so all the time is mine :-* )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have a dig at the old man? I don't have an old man!
Click to expand...

You sure?? :wink: :lol:

V. I've lost the bet already. :lol:


----------



## Starlight express

Sim said:


> The one on top is going at it like a.... well a rabbit :lol:


The one on top is the female showing her dominance to the poor male, thats how it works in my household! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Starlight express

thehornster said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, all of you put your piccies up then so she can see you all and take her pick  :wink: .
> 
> 
> 
> O alright then,but ive gone down hill a bit since this was taken two years ago. :?
Click to expand...

those white pants are minging!


----------



## bilbos

Starlight express said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one on top is going at it like a.... well a rabbit :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The one on top is the female showing her dominance to the poor male, thats how it works in my household! :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with a bit of domination now and then  :wink:


----------



## thehornster

Starlight express said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, all of you put your piccies up then so she can see you all and take her pick  :wink: .
> 
> 
> 
> O alright then,but ive gone down hill a bit since this was taken two years ago. :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those white pants are minging!
Click to expand...

Who says i have to wear them :wink: :lol:


----------



## Starlight express

thehornster said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, all of you put your piccies up then so she can see you all and take her pick  :wink: .
> 
> 
> 
> O alright then,but ive gone down hill a bit since this was taken two years ago. :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those white pants are minging!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says i have to wear them :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

I prefer a man in a suit anyday! (and not his birthday suit :roll


----------



## Toshiba

I wear a suit :wink:

I also used to be in the forces - i might don the uniform if you're really good.

Hornster
Are you sure those pants arent womens?


----------



## Dotti

Toshy you scrub up well in a suit :wink: :-*


----------



## Toshiba

Dotti said:


> Toshy you scrub up well in a suit :wink: :-*


yes i do 8)


----------



## Dotti

Shame you can't afford a shirt though


----------



## Toshiba

it shows off my nipples better without one.


----------



## Starlight express

Toshiba said:


> it show off my nipple better without one.


nipple? do you only have the one? :?


----------



## il padrino

what would you find more disturbing:

A/ A bloke who only had one nipple.

or

B/ A bloke who clearly had a favourite nipple (hence only mentioning it, and not the other one which has upset him in some way)

???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dotti

Starlight express said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> it show off my nipple better without one.
> 
> 
> 
> nipple? do you only have the one? :?
Click to expand...

He has a hair bottom too  :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

But it was dark when you was going down there, plus you was cuffed so how do you know - do you see it in the mirror? maybe i wax? maybe i have a body double? maybe i cant think of anything else :roll:

I do have more than one nipple yes, but i do also have a favourite one - you show me yours FIRST and i'll show me mine, unless dotti beats me to it. :lol:


----------



## Starlight express

So where are all the pictures of you lot then? :roll:


----------



## dee

http://www.mingers.com/


----------



## genocidalduck

dee said:


> http://www.mingers.com/


 :lol: Dammit...Coke all over my keyboard again. I think im on every page of mingers.com 

Heres one of my better ones


----------



## Multiprocess

You can see mine (although, not the best, we should really meet in the flesh!) at www.ttoc.co.uk and select committee or in the latest copy of AbsoluTTe.

Come on boys, don't be scared!! :wink:


----------



## Lisa.

Cor!!!! Really tasty looking fellas! Estelle you can take first pick if you like. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

I think i was over dressed this day, but its the only one i have to hand.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/toshiba/pic.JPG


----------



## Kell

Hmmm - the old

"single-fit-female-shows-up-on-a-board-full-of-blokes-and-they-all-trip-over-their-tongues" thread.

Welcome Estelle. And as 'Bonny' as you are, you'll never be as pretty as my little lady. :wink:

<---------------------------------


----------



## GoingTTooFast

Kell said:


> Hmmm - the old
> 
> "single-fit-female-shows-up-on-a-board-full-of-blokes-and-they-all-trip-over-their-tongues" thread.
> 
> Welcome Estelle. And as 'Bonny' as you are, you'll never be as pretty as my little lady. :wink:
> 
> <---------------------------------


And the chances are this is probably the 'Estelle' you're all dribbling over!!


----------



## Starlight express

Lisa. said:


> Cor!!!! Really tasty looking fellas! Estelle you can take first pick if you like. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Err thanks, did i mention i've just recently become a lesbian? :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess

Starlight express said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cor!!!! Really tasty looking fellas! Estelle you can take first pick if you like. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Err thanks, did i mention i've just recently become a lesbian? :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh, can I video?! :lol: :wink:


----------



## dee

Starlight express said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cor!!!! Really tasty looking fellas! Estelle you can take first pick if you like. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Err thanks, did i mention i've just recently become a lesbian? :lol:
Click to expand...

wahooo...!!! gets even better


----------



## il padrino

Starlight express said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cor!!!! Really tasty looking fellas! Estelle you can take first pick if you like. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Err thanks, did i mention i've just recently become a lesbian? :lol:
Click to expand...

So where are your pics then!?!?!?!?


----------



## Toshiba

Starlight express said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cor!!!! Really tasty looking fellas! Estelle you can take first pick if you like. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Err thanks, did i mention i've just recently become a lesbian? :lol:
Click to expand...

Im into that too on a weekend - do you like my cat suit?

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/toshiba/les.JPG

Call me


----------



## Starlight express

I think you're all in need of a cold shower! :roll:


----------



## Sim

Starlight express said:


> I think you're all in need of a cold shower! :roll:


They're in need to something :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

It's more to do with the ratio of men to women is probably 100-1. Amoung the regular posters. It's obvious they will get excited when another hotty turns up.


----------



## jampott

genocidalduck said:


> It's more to do with the ratio of men to women is probably 100-1. Amoung the regular posters. It's obvious they will get excited when another hotty turns up.


I love the way you've put that in the third person. "they" will get excited... as if you're excluding yourself from the generalisation. :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's more to do with the ratio of men to women is probably 100-1. Amoung the regular posters. It's obvious they will get excited when another hotty turns up.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way you've put that in the third person. "they" will get excited... as if you're excluding yourself from the generalisation. :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

 :wink: Actually i have. The other post by me on this thread was just me fecking about. If you knew the shite ive been going through lately Tim. You would understand.


----------



## jampott

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's more to do with the ratio of men to women is probably 100-1. Amoung the regular posters. It's obvious they will get excited when another hotty turns up.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way you've put that in the third person. "they" will get excited... as if you're excluding yourself from the generalisation. :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wink: Actually i have. The other post by me on this thread was just me fecking about. If you knew the shite ive been going through lately Tim. You would understand.
Click to expand...

Have you turned into a lesbian as well? :-*


----------



## genocidalduck

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's more to do with the ratio of men to women is probably 100-1. Amoung the regular posters. It's obvious they will get excited when another hotty turns up.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way you've put that in the third person. "they" will get excited... as if you're excluding yourself from the generalisation. :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wink: Actually i have. The other post by me on this thread was just me fecking about. If you knew the shite ive been going through lately Tim. You would understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you turned into a lesbian as well? :-*
Click to expand...

No but have been finding you strangely attractive lately :wink: :-*


----------



## vlastan

Maybe we should now leave this thread for Tim and duck to play with each other!


----------



## Toshiba

vlastan said:


> Maybe we should now leave this thread for Tim and duck to play with each other!


Thats sick, stay on topic - back to lesbians


----------



## The Silver Surfer

I, for one, don't believe Estelle is a lesbian. :wink: I mean, when did you last see a really hot looking lesbian? :wink: :lol: Feel free to post pics. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Starlight express

The Silver Surfer said:


> I, for one, don't believe Estelle is a lesbian. :wink: I mean, when did you last see a really hot looking lesbian? :wink: :lol: Feel free to post pics. :wink: :lol:


Here's the proof! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

This is getting better, pitty im at work.


----------



## dee

Starlight express said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I, for one, don't believe Estelle is a lesbian. :wink: I mean, when did you last see a really hot looking lesbian? :wink: :lol: Feel free to post pics. :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the proof! :lol:
Click to expand...

room in my TTC  unlucky TTR and QS drivers :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck

dee said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I, for one, don't believe Estelle is a lesbian. :wink: I mean, when did you last see a really hot looking lesbian? :wink: :lol: Feel free to post pics. :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the proof! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> room in my TTC  unlucky TTR and QS drivers :roll:
Click to expand...

Trust me theres plenty of room in a TTR and a QS...Just not very comfortable. But then its not very comfy for anyone in the back of a TTC unless they are child size.


----------



## Toshiba

QS owner have a big bar :lol: great for fastening things to.


----------



## Carlos

I am with Mr. C. This is clearly a wind up, though an expertly constructed one I must say.


----------



## Hev

drowning in hormones fellas? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## mike_bailey

Thread reminds me of the Aurora days :roll:


----------



## Starlight express

Carlos said:


> I am with Mr. C. This is clearly a wind up, though an expertly constructed one I must say.


Don't be so cynical! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

Carlos said:


> I am with Mr. C. This is clearly a wind up, though an expertly constructed one I must say.


If it is a wind up, then the user has been VERY careful where they have posted from. All the IP addresses the user has posted from are unique to them.

My opinion.... we'll i'm undecided, but something doesn't quite ring true.


----------



## dee

Starlight express said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Mr. C. This is clearly a wind up, though an expertly constructed one I must say.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so cynical! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

a photo with you holding todays newspaper in your birthday suit will put suspicious minds at rest :roll:


----------



## vlastan

OK FFS...It is only ME. Estelle is my alter EGO. 
As I am born in June (Gemini) I have a split personality syndrome and according to my mood I can be a guy or a girl. :wink:


----------



## dee

vlastan said:


> OK FFS...It is only ME. Estelle is my alter EGO.
> As I am born in June (Gemini) I have a split personality syndrome and according to my mood I can be a guy or a girl. :wink:


the graphics card still hasnt sorted you out... :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

How did I miss this thread???


----------



## Starlight express

kmpowell said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Mr. C. This is clearly a wind up, though an expertly constructed one I must say.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is a wind up, then the user has been VERY careful where they have posted from. All the IP addresses the user has posted from are unique to them.
> 
> My opinion.... we'll i'm undecided, but something doesn't quite ring true.
Click to expand...

What doesn't ring true? :? :? :?


----------



## Starlight express

dee said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Mr. C. This is clearly a wind up, though an expertly constructed one I must say.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so cynical! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a photo with you holding todays newspaper in your birthday suit will put suspicious minds at rest :roll:
Click to expand...

I don't buy newspapers and you definately aren't getting any pictures of me in my birthday suit. I'm a very respectable young lady i'll have you know!  :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

vlastan said:


> OK FFS...It is only ME. Estelle is my alter EGO.
> As I am born in June (Gemini) I have a split personality syndrome and according to my mood I can be a guy or a girl. :wink:


That explains your preferences :lol:


----------



## Soulctrla

i wont believe she is a lesser till i see someone drinking from the furry cup !


----------



## Andy B

Hi Estelle, hope you find a nice TT soon,


----------



## mike_bailey

Starlight express said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Mr. C.  This is clearly a wind up, though an expertly constructed one I must say.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so cynical! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a photo with you holding todays newspaper in your birthday suit will put suspicious minds at rest :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy newspapers and you definately aren't getting any pictures of me in my birthday suit. I'm a very respectable young lady i'll have you know!  :lol:
Click to expand...

Not because you've got a hairy chest and a beard then Estelle :lol:


----------



## Starlight express

Andy B said:


> Hi Estelle, hope you find a nice TT soon,


Hi Andy, thank you for your nice message


----------



## Starlight express

mike_bailey said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Mr. C. This is clearly a wind up, though an expertly constructed one I must say.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so cynical! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a photo with you holding todays newspaper in your birthday suit will put suspicious minds at rest :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy newspapers and you definately aren't getting any pictures of me in my birthday suit. I'm a very respectable young lady i'll have you know!  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not because you've got a hairy chest and a beard then Estelle :lol:
Click to expand...

I most certainly don't have a beard or a hairy chest. Why are you all so convinced i'm lying to you? :roll:  :? :x :-*


----------



## Toshiba

Not very nice.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Starlight express said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Mr. C. This is clearly a wind up, though an expertly constructed one I must say.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so cynical! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a photo with you holding todays newspaper in your birthday suit will put suspicious minds at rest :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy newspapers and you definately aren't getting any pictures of me in my birthday suit. I'm a very respectable young lady i'll have you know!  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not because you've got a hairy chest and a beard then Estelle :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly don't have a beard or a hairy chest. Why are you all so convinced i'm lying to you? :roll:  :? :x :-*
Click to expand...

I believe you 100%, Estelle. :wink: However, I think the unbelievers on here are looking for proof that you don't have a hairy chest? :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

The Silver Surfer said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Mr. C. This is clearly a wind up, though an expertly constructed one I must say.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so cynical! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a photo with you holding todays newspaper in your birthday suit will put suspicious minds at rest :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy newspapers and you definately aren't getting any pictures of me in my birthday suit. I'm a very respectable young lady i'll have you know!  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not because you've got a hairy chest and a beard then Estelle :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly don't have a beard or a hairy chest. Why are you all so convinced i'm lying to you? :roll:  :? :x :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you 100%, Estelle. :wink: However, I think the unbelievers on here are looking for proof that you don't have a hairy chest? :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Or just hairy nipples


----------



## Andy B

Starlight express said:


> Andy B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Estelle, hope you find a nice TT soon,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy, thank you for your nice message
Click to expand...

What TT are you looking 4 Estelle?. You will fancy a bike again when it gets hot, what about a Ducati 749?

 :wink:


----------



## Starlight express

Andy B said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Estelle, hope you find a nice TT soon,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy, thank you for your nice message
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What TT are you looking 4 Estelle?. You will fancy a bike again when it gets hot, what about a Ducati 749?
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Not decided what kind of TT i'd like yet, will all depend on budget when i've worked out what i can afford  I do like bikes but i've been really put off with recent accidents involving friends and as i'm not feeling that lucky at the moment  i daren't risk it! :?


----------



## vlastan

Starlight express said:


> Andy B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Estelle, hope you find a nice TT soon,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy, thank you for your nice message
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What TT are you looking 4 Estelle?. You will fancy a bike again when it gets hot, what about a Ducati 749?
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not decided what kind of TT i'd like yet, will all depend on budget when i've worked out what i can afford  I do like bikes but i've been really put off with recent accidents involving friends and as i'm not feeling that lucky at the moment  i daren't risk it! :?
Click to expand...

Good thinking Estelle...go for a lovely TT and have safe fun. I guess you only practise safe sex, so why not safe fun too? :wink:


----------



## Karcsi

Great analogy mate (and what a great way of making it  ). Think of the TT as a giant condom. There's an idea for the Audi marketing people. :lol:

Welcome Estelle, BTW.


----------



## Andy B

I hope you get your TT soon Estelle, they are a very nice car. 8)


----------



## muTTley

are you sure you want a tt :?: if you're used to riding a bike you might want to try something a little sportier like the s2000 etc.

i really like my tt, but to be honest it's more of a package with a great design, good quality interior, just about usable rear seats and very reasonable boot space than an out and out sports car.

it's great on good A roads, but pretty skittish if you want a thrash over some bumpy ones. first time i took my last tt over hartside in the pennines i managed to scare myself several times in places where my old astra romped through (yes, i know, itÃ¦s a vauxhall, but clarkson was very complimentary about them in the times)

btw me mentioning "thrash" in the paragraph above is not an excuse for some members to lower the tone even further - as you may have realised, standards are not exactly high on here...


----------



## vlastan

muTTley said:


> are you sure you want a tt :?: if you're used to riding a bike you might want to try something a little sportier like the s2000 etc.
> 
> ...


But she said she wants something safe! You can't call an S2000 safe!


----------



## muTTley

vlastan said:


> But she said she wants something safe! You can't call an S2000 safe!


well my neighbour has had his for at least a year and doesn't seem to have crashed it yet...


----------



## Starlight express

muTTley said:


> are you sure you want a tt :?: if you're used to riding a bike you might want to try something a little sportier like the s2000 etc.
> 
> i really like my tt, but to be honest it's more of a package with a great design, good quality interior, just about usable rear seats and very reasonable boot space than an out and out sports car.
> 
> it's great on good A roads, but pretty skittish if you want a thrash over some bumpy ones. first time i took my last tt over hartside in the pennines i managed to scare myself several times in places where my old astra romped through (yes, i know, itÃ¦s a vauxhall, but clarkson was very complimentary about them in the times)
> 
> btw me mentioning "thrash" in the paragraph above is not an excuse for some members to lower the tone even further - as you may have realised, standards are not exactly high on here...


I don't think it's possible to lower the tone much more! :roll: :roll: :wink: :lol:

I haven't rode a bike for a while, i'm not looking for any cheap thrills! (sorry) just a nice looking car that i can enjoy driving. Shan't be doing any thrashing either, i'm a fairly sensible driver


----------



## johnnyboy

Starlight express said:


> Shan't be doing any thrashing either, i'm a fairly sensible driver


You should stay away from tt owners meetings then full of spirited driving :roll:


----------



## Marque

Welcome...Estelle.

Ignoring the majority of this thread's suggestive tone to suggest:
[a] Lockable Wheel Nuts (35GBP)
* Tracker (Monitor 500GBP)+ Navtrac ADR (1500GBP) or i-Mob (1500GBP)(the latter preferred) & 
[c] the suggestion to embrance a 225/3.2 as opposed to the 180.
& finally
[d] The a Big Jon drivetrain course...230ish GBP well spent.

Just a suggestion...

M*


----------



## Toshiba

Marque said:


> Welcome...Estelle.
> 
> Ignoring the majority of this thread's suggestive tone to suggest:
> [a] Lockable Wheel Nuts (35GBP)
> * Tracker (Monitor 500GBP)+ Navtrac ADR (1500GBP) or i-Mob (1500GBP)(the latter preferred) &
> [c] the suggestion to embrance a 225/3.2 as opposed to the 180.
> & finally
> [d] The a Big Jon drivetrain course...230ish GBP well spent.
> 
> Just a suggestion...
> 
> M*


*

Dont forget the tacker has a subscription that you need to pay over and above for.*


----------



## Andy B

You want a TT as its a dream car Estelle. 8)


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT

Heeeelo! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## vlastan

Always the same distrust. Every single time a nice lady comes to join this place, it must a hairy chested man! People cannot believe that good looking women want to be part of this forum.

We drive cool nice looking TTs but they still expect them to be driven by ugly women and men. :roll:

Estelle is real and she is here to stay. So thanks for sharing your views that she is a bloke...but now shut up and lets carry on life as usual.


----------



## muTTley

vlastan said:


> People cannot believe that good looking women want to be part of this forum


i wonder why... :roll:


----------

